# Room acoustics



## anestar (May 13, 2011)

Is there big acoustic panel who to be weight and long fibre structure, for example: carbon or fibre's cocos.
In what degree program like REW could be replace room acoustics panels?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

REW is just there to measure your room. It won't do anything to help you treat it. 

Not sure what you're asking about on the first question - sorry.

Bryan


----------

